# Removing paint from outside door weather strip



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

You should be able to remove the weather strips. They look embedded in the door as you say, and they are but they are generally made to come out. On rare occasions I've seen them glued or nailed in, even then they will usually come out ok if your planning on putting new back. 

Use a putty knife or 5in1 to get it started, then just pull it out. The new should go right back into place. 

If indeed you have a different kind of strip that cannot be removed ( not likely on any fairly new door) denatured alcohol will take some of the paint off if its latex. They don't clean up too good though, that's why painters take them out. That, an so the door can close when it has wet paint on it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep, those should come out.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Definitely replace them.The work it would take to remove it even if you could far outweighs the cost of new stripping.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok so I pulled hard and it is removable - do you need a special tool to get it back in? I tried a putty knife and it wouldn't budge back in the groove, almost wants to puncture it instead


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

No special tool. In theory they just pop back in by pushing with your fingers.. But they can be a pain to get started.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Whenever I finish a door I almost always replace the weather strips. You can buy them at either Lowes or HD. They’re around $5/$6 a strip. You’ll have to trim them to length. When you do, start trimming them longer than you need, then cut off a little at a time. My mistake the first time was I cut what I thought was enough but was too much. Don’t make the same mistake.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

spraygunn said:


> Whenever I finish a door I almost always replace the weather strips. You can buy them at either Lowes or HD. They’re around $5/$6 a strip. You’ll have to trim them to length. When you do, start trimming them longer than you need, then cut off a little at a time. My mistake the first time was I cut what I thought was enough but was too much. Don’t make the same mistake.


One of my Aunt Marge's favorite sayings "I cut it twice and its still too short"

Coat the tongue with bar soap and it should go in pretty easily by tapping with a block of wood. :thumbsup:


----------

